# stuffed hedgies



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

OK, I know hedgies like to be alone (most of the time). Would it be OK to get a little hedgie beanie baby to put in her home with her? I'm not sure if it would be safe or not.
Any suggestions????????


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

As long as it doesn't have anything her nails can get caught in or something to come loose, it should be fine. I tried stuffed animals with my girls just to get that "what am I supposed to do with this" look and they completely ignored it. But some hedgies seem to enjoy it.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I tried a little beanie baby with Snarf. He just walked around it - the long way around it! :lol:


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

TOO funny!!!! :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I've seen adorable pictures of hedgies cuddling with their toys...

My guy used the restroom on the first one I gave him, so I took that as a "No thanks"


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We have a little stuffed animal moose with Cholla. I was hoping he would love it. So far, all he does is move it in order to get to the hidden treats. :roll:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Emma was a Christmas present from my dad and I got a stuffed hedgehog in my stocking. It's been in her cage ever since for better or worse but she seems to not care that it's there.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had success, ish, with stuffed animals with Inky. I've given him multiple but he's only ever liked one. It's his little tiny bear, and he drags it around and sleeps on him. SO CUTE...

Here he drug him into his tube to sleep in:









And he woke up when he heard the camera:








Oh hai mom! No, I am way more manly than to have a favorite plushie, duh... oh what, this? Yeah, uh... not sure how that got there. Ha ha!


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

That is way too cute!!! :lol: Thanks for sharing

What is Inky in? That looks like fun!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> My guy used the restroom on the first one I gave him, so I took that as a "No thanks"


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I think Inky is the King of the Teefers! What a fantastic photo. He totally looks like he has been caught doing something inappropriate!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Inky's adorable with his little secret friend! I love it!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Those are the cutest pictures! Inky is so cute!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha, thank you, guys  He is VERY good at showing his teef. :lol:



> What is Inky in? That looks like fun!!


It's a 4" vinyl dryer tube, which leads up to his "litter box loft". He tends to take little vacations to sleep there when I'm busy cleaning his wheel and what not, probably just to taunt me and say "hey you'd have difficulty getting me out of here"... :roll:


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I love Inky's bottom picture!! ...Thats what I look like in the mornings.


----------

